# torno alfarero electrico



## crisol (Nov 9, 2006)

hola a todos
soy nueva y les cuento que no se nada de electronica, me dedico a la artesania.
mi tema es lo siguiente, por favor ayudenme!!
Mi mardo esta construyendome un torno alfarero con un motor de lavadora semiautomatica, el cual gira en un solo sentido, el motor hace girar una banda de goma, y esta hace girar el eje ayudado por 2 rodamientos. sobre este eje esta el plato donde yo trabajaria con la ceramica y al enchufar el motor todo gira perfectamente. solo tengo que solucionar 2 problemitas:

1. necesito que el plato gire en sentido contrario.
2. necesito regular la velocidad del giro del plato.

mi marido usó un pedal de maquina de coser para la velocidad y al provarlo giraba el eje pero no se podia regular la velocidad al pisar el pedal. el me dice q tal vez si le instalamos un Dimer...

Del enchufe salen 3 cables, el verde va al motor, junto con uno café y otro celeste va al condensador y de este condensador salen 2 cables cafés al motor.

que podemos hacer?
gracias por sus respuestas  
crisol


----------



## thors (Nov 13, 2006)

en general se puede invertir el giro de cualquier motor monofasico ,
en el caso de los motores de lavadora no se si es posible por qu????
para invertir el giro se deben invertir la alimentacion a las bobinas del motor 
osea de otra manera mas simple se deberian tener a la mano 4 cables saliendo del motor y un par de ellos se encuentran unidos y van a la alimentacion  entre los restantantes se encuentra el condensador y el otro cable de alimentacio

para invertir se debe abrir la union tarsladar el condensador en sus extremos y unir los extremos donde estaba el condensador anteriormente  ¡¡¡¡¡ pero 

hay que saber cual bobina es la de partida y cual es la de trabajo para no equivocarse con la alimentacion 

lo del pedal de la maquina de coser creo que es una resistencia , pero de todas maneras 
lo que regule esta calculado para un motor mucho mas pequeño ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡  

nunca he probado regular la velocidad de un motor con un dimmer  
creo que puede servir ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ pero nuevamente los dimmer de mercado no trabajan con cargas inductivas puras como motores  por que

hay que pensar que un motor que consume 1 amperes nominales  cuando arranca puede consumir  mas de 7 amperes( 1500 watts aprox) con lo cual un dimmer de 500watts 
se sobrepasaria su potencia y  quede en corto


----------



## crisol (Nov 13, 2006)

muchas gracias Thors, por su opinion, pero me ha sucedido otro problema...  , que es que el motor no tiene tanta fuerza como la que yo necesito para trabajar, necesito un motor por lo menos de 1 HP y que cumpla con los requisitos necesarios...
alguien me podria decir cual seria adecuado para hacer un torno alfarero?
se los agradeceria mucho.
 
crisol


----------



## thors (Nov 13, 2006)

los datos que encontre en el mercado son:.....

 la velocidad varia de 0 a 230 RPM (revoluciones por minuto),tiene interruptor de encendido y apagado y gira solo en sentido horario, el motor es de 1/2 HP y es de uso continuo,esta montado sobre rodamiento con doble blindaje,la estructura es de chapa.

 ¿creo por el uso de la palanca que la velocidad es regulada por una polea ajustable ?


_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-23372189-_JM_

http://www.mercadolibre.com.ar/jm/profile?id=81590638


----------



## crisol (Nov 13, 2006)

gracias de nuevo pero precisamente el torno me lo estoy haciendo de forma casera ya q no tengo tanto dinero para gastar en comprarme un torno nuevo....  
solo necesitaba saber que tipo de motor seria el mas apropiado para fabricarmelo...

gracias de todas formas


----------



## elisabeta- (Mar 14, 2007)

hola
Crisol no se si ya tendrás tu torno , si no es así en esta dirección hay un articulo interesante que enseña a hacer un torno alfarero.

http://www.mimecanicapopular.com/vernota.php?n=344


----------



## crisol (Mar 15, 2007)

gracias por tu gran ayuda....
la verdad es que el futuro torno alli esta estancado pero con los datos de esa pagina seguro que me muevo un poco
gracias


----------



## Marriana (Ene 14, 2022)

Hola, quizás me puedan ayudar. Estaba usando el torno alfarero eléctrico y de pronto comenzó a andar más lento y se apagó.
No tiene olor a quemado ni nada, espero que no se haya fundido el motor. Hace una semana recién que lo estoy usando.
Me pregunto si será como algunos secadores de pelo que dejan de andar y horas después siguen bien, pero no se. 
Mañana veré si marcha, pero me preocupa. Lo usé como torneta, y en un momento frené el platillo cuando estaba andando. No se si eso lo pudo afectar. Muchas gracias!


----------



## DownBabylon (Ene 14, 2022)

Pues primero hay que ver que motor es para saber como esta construido bajo que parametros trabaja y que pudo haberse daño.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 15, 2022)

Pues si lo has frenado eso provoca una sobrecorriente,  y ahora ya no va algo se ha quemado, el fusible si había y si no había "vayaustedasaberloquesequemó" para eso se usan los fusibles para saber a donde ir y que no se queme algo mas caro.
Aparte de quemarse el motor entero basta con que se parta el bobinado en cualquier sitio para que ya no funcione.


----------



## Marriana (Ene 15, 2022)

Gracias!! hoy anduvo, no se si necesitaba descanso, o si eso es un disparate.
Ahora no lo voy a volver a frenar ni tener tantas horas prendido.
Reitero, gracias!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 15, 2022)

Alguna maña 🤷‍♂️


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 15, 2022)

Debe tener un fusible térmico en el bobinado del motor . generalmente algunos motores de ese estilo lo traen  incluso hay bombas de agua y ventiladores que últimamente los fabrican asi. Y viene con ese fusible escondido, dentro del motor y está amarrado al bobinado...así que cuando se calienta el motor ..por exceso de temperatura o sobre corriente .( Horas de uso) oh .cuando se fuerza el motor o se lo frena ..actúa el fusible y corta la alimentación de tensión ...para que no se llegue a quemar el bobinado


----------

